

Insider trading case cracked through LinkedIn - flgb
http://m.smh.com.au/business/alleged-insider-trading-case-cracked-through-linkedin-20140511-zr9mw.html

======
voltagex_
Non-mobile link: [http://www.smh.com.au/business/alleged-insider-trading-
case-...](http://www.smh.com.au/business/alleged-insider-trading-case-cracked-
through-linkedin-20140511-zr9mw.html)

There are some odd vague statements in there about the AFP (Australian Federal
Police) making "covert enquiries" to Facebook.

